
Ask HN: How do you manage and anticipate your personnal finance? - toifiz
I am looking for a tool to manage my personal finances which is oriented on the previsional.<p>Indeed, for me, the purpose of following my operations is to know if I will be ok to finish the month and if the rest of the year will go well.
It also allows me to create budget &quot;envelopes&quot; (for trips, gifts, etc.) or to make simulations to refine my savings.<p>Every day, I use Bankin to track and classify all my expenses and incomes.<p>Then I add them to a personal Google spreadsheet (which contains one tab per month of the year) in which I add future operations.
So, I can see if I will be positive or negative at the end of the month and the rest of the year.<p>I do it every day and it&#x27;s very time consuming.
The other problem is that to do my simulations, I have to duplicate the sheet for each case.
As I work on the previsionel, I do not have visualization of the real instant and, sometimes, some deltas appear (I will improve my sheet on that for 2018).<p>Do you track your personnal finance this way ? Do you have a tool for that ?
======
iambibi
I also use spreadsheet. Once I got my salary, I make a plan for my expenses
for the month. I always leave a buffer of 300 and transfer the remaining
amount directly to my deposit account. Once a week or biweekly, I review the
plan to check if my remaining balance will cover all upcoming expenses. If
not, I use my buffer.

